# Residential Remodel Cost



## artisancorp (Nov 10, 2008)

I just found out that a job that I had scheduled for next week was given to another contractor because his number was 3,000.00 less than mine. So I figured how could my number be so off. I went over the estimate and changed what I could to match the number (I already declined the job but was curious how they came up the the number). The job consisted of a new addition with a bathroom consisting of - one water closet, one lavatory, and one bathtub. One master bath with one bidet, one water closet, one lavatory and one shower. Laundry room with washing machine hook-ups. Two hose bibs. The existing house was raised above flood level so we would have to run hot and cold water as well as waste piping in crawlspace for existing fixtures which consist of one bathroom and one kitchen. New gas piping for two furnaces, one water heater, one stove, one dryer. Install and supply one navien tank less hot water heater. Plumbing fixtures are excluded. His number was 10,700.00. I just can't get how he got that number. I feel I am either way over priced or I am in the wrong profession.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Could he be giving the material to the customer at his cost? Could he be getting a better deal on his material? How reliable is the information that you were 3 grand higher? Is he about to loose his ass and not make any money? No telling what kinda job they will end up with either.....they may spent that 3 grand in repairs within a few years!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe he missed something. 

Maybe you missed the labor number.

You could always ask him. I'm never afraid to ask another contractor when their number is un-realistic. I usually wait till the job is done and ask what they forgot. They are usually honest and tell me what went haywire. I would do the same (if I ever missed anything)


----------



## PipeRain (Sep 14, 2009)

This is something we deal with everyday in our profession here in Philadelphia. My first question would be: Is this other guy even licensed? I know the answer would be no most of the time in my area. 

AND if he is licensed then he isn't very smart as he way undercut himself. 3,000? He could probably of gotten the same job undercutting a few hundred bucks. Instead he cut himself out of a few thousand. 

This is my biggest complaint about the plumbing industry. No one sticks to competitive prices. Instead they rather try and make you look like a thief, and at the same time cutting their own throats out of money. 

Stupid IMHO.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't believe them when they tell you that you are 3000.00 higher, or any amount for that matter unless they give you a copy of the other guy's quote. They could be bluffing you know.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

If I gave an estimate it would be $12,600 plus the cost of the fixtures if we were supplying the fixtures, or $17,100 if the customer supplied the fixtures.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

was it an estimate or an exact? hell i can do it for $3000.00 less than him on an estimate. half way through i can re estimate it up to the sky. or just give him a bill for whatever i want. i don't give estimates, i sell exacts. the problem for low ballers is that the customer may not have the jack. then where is he at. if i wanted to be in court i'd went to law school. no blood from a turnip. see you in bankruptcy court. my guess is he is playing lets make deal with everyone. i walk. breid..................:rockon:


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

As some have said, don't believe them until you see a quote from them. We get that all the time after we bid a job. The GC will call saying that a rival company quoted $X.XX and they would really like us to do the job and want to know if we can trim the cost. I politely tell them that the quote we gave them is a fair representation of what we need to run our business and make a fair profit to continue running our business. When they do say this and a rival company does start the job, I call them and tell them "Just so I know what I may have missed on your bid, what was the reason for the discrepancy"


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I dont know how much gas piping you have. Im in Fla. and I come up with(a ballpark) of $8000.00 less fixtures. Its a little cheap here.


----------

